# 2007 Toyota 4runner - Whelen Vertex Install



## lowpro (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Guys.

I installed some Whelen Vertex LED lights into my 4runner a few days ago. I took a few pictures in hopes that it would help out others that are installing lights into a 4runner. I also have (2) TIR 3's in my grille that are much more orange in color than the amber vertex lights. I'd call the vertex a more canary yellow than amber. I might try the orange sharpie idea.


----------



## lowpro (Dec 9, 2008)

Very Yellow In Color...I call it Canary Yellow.


----------



## lowpro (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## lowpro (Dec 9, 2008)

Old rocker switches ($7 Kragen)










Updated: OEM Toyota Aux. Fog Light switches ($12~$20 - Part Number # 00550-35976)
Far right rocker - Strobes, Next switch - TIR 3's, Far Left switch - Slimlighter in Trunk 
Also moved my alarm led and momentary switch to the next blank panel up.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Sweet..........can you post a video of them in use?


----------



## lowpro (Dec 9, 2008)

you got it....maybe later on tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice job...i second the vids request...i'm going to be installing the vertexs I bought into my backup lights on my dodge soon...I have tir3's for the sides of the truck then some flashing 2 1/2" lights for the toolbox....not sure what I want towards the front....probably line up some more tir3's for it. Nice job on the switches.


----------



## lowpro (Dec 9, 2008)

Tir3 in the grille vs Vertex. Both are amber is color 









Found this picture over at elightbars.org









Sorry, camera is kind of old and might not be doing the lights any justice.



Slimlighter looks a bit brighter if I roll down the back tinted window.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Why do you need warning lights on that vehicle?

good idea on putting them in the fog lamps.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looks good.
micah you can have warning lights in any vehcile if you want to lol


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

ColliganLands;672299 said:


> looks good.
> micah you can have warning lights in any vehcile if you want to lol


Yeah i know. just wondered of they serve a specific purpose on this vehicle.


----------



## lowpro (Dec 9, 2008)

TLC Snow Div.;672292 said:


> Why do you need warning lights on that vehicle?
> 
> good idea on putting them in the fog lamps.


I'm a Nationally Registered EMT and I volunteer for the Fire Department. When we are sent out on Fire Patrol sometimes we will find downed power lines or come across accidents. We are on call 24/7 and can get dispatched out to major emergencies. Disaster Service Worker for the State of California.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok but cant you run red if your on vol ff?


----------



## lowpro (Dec 9, 2008)

ColliganLands;672330 said:


> ok but cant you run red if your on vol ff?


Most FD departments are paid out here in So.Calif, so we don't have as many volunteer fire departments. In a huge city like Los Angeles only FD vehicles / emergency response vehicles are allowed to have red lights. That's the short answer to it. Disaster Service Workers are allowed to use amber.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok that makes sense here vols can have red.
eiterh way really nice job on the install the lights look really good enjoy them


----------



## lowpro (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you.

It's a matter of safety and it makes it easier to get past the barricades when on scene. 

I wanted something "_low profile_".


----------



## 2500hdFisher (Dec 5, 2006)

Colors very per state i know here in CT we can have blue for Fire and green for EMT and amber is just general use but in California don't some volunteers have to use a steady lit light for responding? i heard thats why whelen includes steady burn in the LED flash selector


----------



## lowpro (Dec 9, 2008)

2500hdFisher;672475 said:


> Colors very per state i know here in CT we can have blue for Fire and green for EMT and amber is just general use but in California don't some volunteers have to use a steady lit light for responding? i heard thats why whelen includes steady burn in the LED flash selector


Yeah, colors vary. Out here in Los Angeles it is Red & Blue for Police. Red / White for Fire. Green for Security Patrol (you hardly see green) and Amber for everyone else (DOT, Public Utilities, Security, Disaster Service Workers, etc etc)

On the freeways Fire and the California Highway Patrol usually run a steady red along with strobes to the front and amber to the rear. To tell you the truth we don't really see a lot of volunteer fire departments in the Los Angeles area. You won't really see anybody that responds with their personal vehicle, well at least not somebody that is a career paid emergency service worker. In Los Angeles under normal circumstances after calling 911 you'll have someone at your door in less than 5 minutes. Hospitals are also less than 10-15 minutes away from each other.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

You can really see the whole Yellow vs Amber in the front. Very nice job on the install.


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

You did an excellent job of the install and documentation. I originally ordered amber but changed my mind to clea before they were shipped. I came up with the amber sharpie idea and so far it works great. I've got a thread around here somewhere called "Instant Amber". I'll get out and take a video and you can decide for yourself.


----------

